# Complete Scale Program For Sale



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

It's tough to race when the room is moving almost as fast as the cars. So here's a complete Scale Racing Program that can be very competitive in the right hands.

One Cheetah 11 - Amateur NASCAR
One - Cheetah 7 - Amateur NASCAR
Two - Cheetah 7 - Expert Car
One - Cheetah 7 - GTP
One - Cheetah 7 - GT1 (Contender Motor)
One - Champion 4.5" T-Flex - 4.5" Dirt Late Model
One - Koford Beauf Express - Box 12/15
One - Difalco 15-Band Controller
One - Ruddock DR-30 Controller
One - Wood Box
Miscellaneous Gears, Tires, & Parts

Sold separately will be $800+
Buy it all for $625

Rollin


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully you will reconsider. If not I will buy it.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll bring it to the shop this afternoon.


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

i got the money right now give me a call asap


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

It will not be the same without you. You will be missed by all of us. I hope things will get right for you.

Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

The Wiz is *not* going to sell out! I dont think he minds me saying but his new meds make him dizzy easy, at times and he is tired of it. But he has a doc appt soon and is going to see what doc can do. 

And he is keeping the Worlds Fastest GTP, dang it!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRILLIANT!!!!!

GREAT NEWS!!!!!

If you can't tell, I'm happy about the news. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Blame Game*

Much more importantly, keep Buddy's daughter Kaylie (sp?) in your prayers as she is having surgery today.


Regarding my sellout flip flop ..... You can blame my wife and the weather for this one.

I had everything boxed up and ready to take to Buddy on Sunday morning and she asked me what I was doing. She quickly said don't sell it. (I think she was afraid I would be spending more time around the house.) I explained that it was tough to race and would rather see someone else enjoy a couple of the cars. She said that I should at least think about it until my next doctor's appointment. I told her I was pretty sure the meds were more important than the toys. (Thing is the dang meds *are* working.) But she has encouraged me to give it some time. 

Well, Sunday afternoon when I was going to take the stuff to the track the sky opened up and there was no way I was taking a clean car out in the rain if I didn't *have* to. So things are boxed up with nowhere to go. And for now, I think I'll just play it by ear for a while.

Thank you for everyone's kind comments and support.


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

thats good so i can beat you


----------

